# altima wont start first try..



## mannyk08 (Jun 14, 2006)

my car wont start the first time i turn the key, it will try. but wont idol. but immediatly after i try it again, and it starts right up...could this be a fuel pump problem? or tranny? or what. itll only start first time if i pump the gas alittle bit. lemme know. thanks.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

mannyk08 said:


> my car wont start the first time i turn the key, it will try. but wont idol. but immediatly after i try it again, and it starts right up...could this be a fuel pump problem? or tranny? or what. itll only start first time if i pump the gas alittle bit. lemme know. thanks.



It could be many many things. Check the simple stuff first, is the battery fully charged? How old is the battery? When was the last time the car was tuned up. Have you had the car's computer scanned for stored coded? If you give us as muich backgroud as possible we can help you out.

Frank


----------

